# Daryl Guppy net worth?



## ctp6360 (23 February 2006)

Does anyone know, approximately, Daryl Guppy's net worth?


----------



## visual (23 February 2006)

ctp,
this will only make sense if you differentiate between his book sales and his trading activities,presumably thats why you want to know his net worth.


----------



## ctp6360 (23 February 2006)

good point visual, I have no interest in how much he makes from books/seminars, however I can imagine that if he is as good at trading as you would assume then the book revenue would not be a significant portion of his wealth, if it is then one would question the value of said books.


----------



## Happy (23 February 2006)

I think Daryl is passionate about what he does


----------



## visual (23 February 2006)

ctp,
Allow me to be flippant  do you honestly think that he would be wasting time writing books if indeed he was as good at trading as he is at talking about it. Note all the people who get to a certain stage in life and then tell you how they got there, unless of course he is a good samaritan and genuinely wants everybody who buys his books to be as good as him! But then how does he write books and still find time to successfully trade?
Sorry, I`ve got a few of his books but all they do is gather dust


----------



## ctp6360 (23 February 2006)

well that's exactly why I'm asking visual. I'm a strong believer in "practice what you preach" so I always like to know a bit about the history of the people whose books I read.

unfortunately, short of his web site and other sites trying to sell his books, there isn't much written about guppy.


----------



## wayneL (23 February 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> ctp,
> allow me to be flippant  do you honestly think that he would be wasting time writing books if indeed he was as good at trading as he is at talking about it.Note all the people who get to a certain stage in life and then tell you how they got there,unless of cause he is a good samaritan and genuinely wants everybody who buys his books to be as good as him!but then how does he write books and still find time to successfully trade .
> Sorry ,I`ve got a few of his books but all they do is gather dust




So........

Soros needs to write books to top up his income?...so does Trump? ....Peter Lynch? ...et al?

Full time trading is boring and an active mind wants something else to do... writing about what you do doesn't imply lack of success at all. Suggesting so, without supporting fact is cynical in the extreme.

Mine gather dust as well, but lets not disparage people for the sake of it.


----------



## ctp6360 (23 February 2006)

Excellent point wayneL and I'm glad you raised it. However, I really do think that the numbers speak for themselves at the end of the day.


----------



## wayneL (23 February 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> Excellent point wayneL and I'm glad you raised it. However, I really do think that the numbers speak for themselves at the end of the day.




Agree, but lets get the numbers and any mitigating circumstances first.

For instance I believe his home was washed into the ocean a few years ago. Who knows whether this was covered by insurance or not etc etc etc.

One bottom line figure doesn't tell a story.


----------



## tech/a (23 February 2006)

Why is it that people have this mindset that if your a good trader then you dont have to do anything else and if you do then you couldnt possibly be a good trader.

Not only Guppy,but Williams,Weinstien,Shwagger (Hmm bad example) etc.

Frankly I think Guppy pours out copius amounts of thought provoking stuff for those looking for info.

Not only is he good at it but being entrepeneurial has built a business from it.
Trading longer term is as boring as hell, I couldnt do it alone.

Dont forget seminars I went to one in Adelaide a few years ago and it was $150/head and 3 nights running packed houses (150 a night).
Thats $67K Gross.
3 nights for $67k sensational.

Not only is the guy an astute teacher but an excellent business man.
One things for certain he wont starve in a bear market! 1000's buying books and attending seminars trying to plug the dam!

If proof of nett worth was the main criteria you wouldnt speak to the larger majority of people who post on forums,and if they happen to mention worth in conversation they are labelled egotists.


----------



## visual (23 February 2006)

Wayne,gosh,didnt mean to offend you,golly take a  bex and have a good lying down!

Peter Lynch wrote his book from what I gather after he cut his work load down,Soros I dont know Trump did he really write a book while he was achieving his fortune or after.

P.s I was not disparaging Mr. Guppy I was being flippant,you`ll notice that word at the start of the post.


----------



## wayneL (23 February 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> Wayne,gosh,didnt mean to offend you,golly take a  bex and have a good lying down!
> 
> Peter Lynch wrote his book from what I gather after he cut his work load down,Soros I dont know Trump did he really write a book while he was achieving his fortune or after.
> 
> P.s I was not disparaging Mr. Guppy I was being flippant,you`ll notice that word at the start of the post.




Not offended in the slightest, I'm not a fan of Guppy, just wearing my Mod hat.

mod·er·a·tor    ( P )  Pronunciation Key  (md-rtr)
n. 
One that moderates, as:
One that arbitrates or mediates. 
One who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate. 


flippant

adj : showing inappropriate levity

Cheers


----------



## visual (23 February 2006)

this, from a society that uses BLOODY to advertise itself.

sense of humour Wayne,I wont look it up so as not to bother those who have it.


----------



## professor_frink (23 February 2006)

hi there ctp,
                 would it really matter that much if he had made alot of money trading in the market or not? If you buy one of his books and trade away blindly without testing out the methods described, you're asking for trouble. I read some of his books before I started trading, and used some of the methods he describes in 'share trading' when i first began, but I did it on paper first. 
Testing out ideas on paper and backtesting are the only way you'll find out if a method is right for you or not, otherwise you're just gambling. An author's net worth shouldn't really be an issue for someone looking for ideas about trading the markets.


----------



## wayneL (23 February 2006)

visual said:
			
		

> this, from a society that uses BLOODY to advertise itself.
> 
> sense of humour Wayne,I wont look it up so as not to bother those who have it.




Attempting to offend the moderator? Brave! 

Luckily I am thick-skinned.


----------



## ctp6360 (23 February 2006)

professor_frink said:
			
		

> An author's net worth shouldn't really be an issue for someone looking for ideas about trading the markets.




If i was giving you advice about fishing and had never caught a fish of legal size, would you still take my advice just because they are nice ideas?
It might not be important to you but I like to listen to people who have BEEN THERE DONE THAT

I have received a lot of bad, unfounded advice in my time and hence I am very cautious who I listen to...

I probably read about 2 books a week and buy a lot more than that, i have a stack of 8 waiting to read at the moment - i threw two out last week because they were rubbish...when you read a lot of books you get to know who is full of **** and who has genuine advice


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (24 February 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> If i was giving you advice about fishing and had never caught a fish of legal size, would you still take my advice just because they are nice ideas?
> It might not be important to you but I like to listen to people who have BEEN THERE DONE THAT
> 
> I have received a lot of bad, unfounded advice in my time and hence I am very cautious who I listen to...
> ...




Generally, people who write books have something else to plug in their books such as a newsletter, course or seminars. It`s done indirectly so one looks further at purchasing it after they have read the book and want more answers to questions alluded to whatever they are selling.
Guppy is pushing his multiple moving average and the software which has it, in his book trend trading.

Not all authors though.

Mr Guppy has the knowledge and I believe the knowhow to be profitable. That shouldn`t matter thaough. Just because you read a book doesn`t mean you can copy the style 100%. 

And CTP, at least one of those books you have to read should hammer home the psychological aspect. Mr Guppy might have it, does everyone else?


----------



## professor_frink (24 February 2006)

ctp6360 said:
			
		

> If i was giving you advice about fishing and had never caught a fish of legal size, would you still take my advice just because they are nice ideas?
> It might not be important to you but I like to listen to people who have BEEN THERE DONE THAT
> 
> I have received a lot of bad, unfounded advice in my time and hence I am very cautious who I listen to...
> ...




ctp,

      If I was starting to learn about fishing, and some of the things you told me made sense, I would look into it before I dismiss your idea completely. The fact that you had never caught a decent fish wouldn't matter, it might advance my knowledge of fishing slightly, making it worthwhile.(or maybe not- that's why you should try things out for yourself!)

Back on topic, if you gave me some ideas on how to trade the markets, I wouldn't care if you are profitable or not, as there is alot more to trading than just the indicators. Getting the buy and sell signals right doesn't mean you will be profitable. If your not in the right frame of mind, and your not managing your money properly then you can still have a great idea and great indicators(meaning you could write a book on it) and still not be profitable.

On a friendlier note, have you read any of his books? If you have, what did you think of them? Personally I loved "Chart trading", although it was the first technical analysis book I ever bought- thought it was a good intro to t.a, and led me to investigate some of the indicators he talks about, some of which I still use to this day.

Sorry if I came across a bit harshly yesterday-it was a bad day for the professor


----------



## ctp6360 (24 February 2006)

hi frink, I definitely understand your book. I know that when i read something it has no meaning either positive or negative until I can apply it in my own life/trading successfully, ie until I test if this is an idea I can use myself I can't say either way whether its good for me or not.

The best example I can think of that is Rich Dad Poor Dad, that book did a LOT to change my attitude and got me into business, however in further research I came to realise that Kiyosaki may not have exactly practiced what he preached and made most of his money from that very book. BUT, because that book had such a positive influence on me, does it really matter that he may not have been as wealthy/successful as he said he was?

Yes I have read some of Guppy's books, Trend Trading, Share Trading and Better trading, I own all his other books too and they are on my "to read" list. But I'm currently reading "Come inside my trading room" by Elder and recently finished "Trading for a Living" by Elder.

I really enjoy Guppy's books and they seem like the kind of ideas I would definitely like to try and see if they work for me. I just tend to like to know who is writing it out of habit now because you hear so many stories about these guys just profiting from the books/seminar/audio programmes that I think it pays to be skeptical about whose advice you take.


----------



## Bloveld (24 February 2006)

Why dont you ask DG on his forum? And get his newsletter. Then decide if there is anything in what he preaches.


----------



## son of baglimit (25 February 2006)

one question i do have not yet covered in the argument - 

WHO THE HELL IS DARYL GUPPY ????

I dont think my taxi driver can even read, but he does ok.


----------



## Happy (25 February 2006)

Between other investigative-educational information on myriad of trading methods, Daryl is an advocate of simple trend following technique, and fierce critic of fund managers who rarely outperform the index.

I think Daryl started trading out of frustration with brokers who would not look after his investments the way that somebody would expect.

Not sure for 100%. Daryl has my nod, which means nothing on this forum, I think.

But anybody can check it out for himself and it doesn’t cost $10,000 or $8,000 to find out.


----------



## Happy (25 February 2006)

http://www.guppytraders.com/

This address could go to resources directory if I knew how to do it.


----------



## Cyph (28 February 2006)

Who would set out to write a book unless they could do it themselves? I know I wouldn't...

On a similar tangent of a different subject, there are plenty of wrestling instructionals out there... some by guys you've never heard of, then there are big names from guys who compete regularly and are very successful in competitions... the latter are more popular for the reason you suggested I guess. The former aren't bad either, I've picked up quite a few good things of 'no names' as well as guys who are well known.

At the end of the day, if Darryl Guppy couldn't put it together... I doubt his newletter would still be around as it'd be losing people money...  and people would be warning about the dangers of Guppy's newsletter.


----------



## HedgeTrade (13 March 2013)

visual said:


> ctp,
> Allow me to be flippant  do you honestly think that he would be wasting time writing books if indeed he was as good at trading as he is at talking about it. Note all the people who get to a certain stage in life and then tell you how they got there, unless of course he is a good samaritan and genuinely wants everybody who buys his books to be as good as him! But then how does he write books and still find time to successfully trade?
> Sorry, I`ve got a few of his books but all they do is gather dust




Exactly. 

The fact is none of these types will ever show you their real track record. They never have one. As a hedge fund manager the ONLY thing that matters is risk adjusted returns and AuM. Clearly, no serious fund manager writes books and gries to give away their methodology. It just doesnt make sense. No one will ever make a living trading by listening to some muppet called Guppy who claims they are some self-confessed guru


----------



## stonor (10 June 2018)

Hi Guys , 
l think the original question was meant to say ;
" how much has Guppy made from his actual trading itself ? " , which to my mind would be the most effective measure of his promulgated methods / systems , always assuming that he ACTUALLY USED THEM HIMSELF in order to accumulate an ACTUAL TRADING FORTUNE .

Just a thought , and the only one l would accept as " proof of the pudding " in the methods / systems reliability .

Happy trading , stonor .


----------



## tech/a (13 June 2018)

There is an old saying

"Go where the money is and go there often."

He is rarely seen in Australia but has a huge presence in China.
I maybe a little sceptical but China is short on regulation and
big on demand.

Frankly I think Guppy is a brilliant business man.


----------



## stonor (24 April 2019)

Hello Everyone .
The one question which has always bothered me about the publications of so-called " gurus " is that if their methods / systems are so successful , why would they fall over themselves to share the knowledge with every Tom , Dick and Harry-ess . 
Would not such a process defeat their own trading performance in the long run as more and more trading competitors  use the same methods / systems ?

Happy trading , Stonor .


----------



## tech/a (25 April 2019)

stonor said:


> Hello Everyone .
> The one question which has always bothered me about the publications of so-called " gurus " is that if their methods / systems are so successful , why would they fall over themselves to share the knowledge with every Tom , Dick and Harry-ess .
> Would not such a process defeat their own trading performance in the long run as more and more trading competitors  use the same methods / systems ?
> 
> Happy trading , Stonor .




There is a simple answer to your question
There are 100s of ways of qualifying taking and managing a trade/s 
If not 1000s there are 100s of markets and commodities.
There are $billions traded everyday.

Even if 100s of people are given the exact same method to trade 
Few will trade the very same stock or commodities even fewer will manage the trade the same 
And everyone of them will have different results.


----------



## kahuna1 (25 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> Not only Guppy,but Williams,Weinstien,Shwagger (Hmm bad example) etc.




Well one of them was banned ever from taking money ... from the public about 30 years ago, same one was charged when leaving Australia, and permanently banned from speaking at any institution that dealt with the public here. The winner is ? Which one of the above ? \

Schwagger ... JAck ... nice guy ... interesting book and he makes NO claims to  be a trading guru, he interviewed a lot of people and shared their ideas.

So that leaves two ? hmmm ... which one claimed to have made 6 million and lost 9 million for clients ... Google Winner takes all ... William Gallagher ... its amusing and sadly true.



tech/a said:


> Frankly I think Guppy is a brilliant business man.




Will pay that one  ...



stonor said:


> The one question which has always bothered me about the publications of so-called " gurus " is that if their methods / systems are so successful , why would they fall over themselves to share the knowledge with every Tom , Dick and Harry-ess .
> Would not such a process defeat their own trading performance in the long run as more and more trading competitors use the same methods / systems ?




As someone who DOES use tech stuff, but DOES NOT like the grubs that try and sell secret systems and like say Williams, who ... was and is a crook. Having had a lot of resources at various times I have tested most of their theories and secret systems ... they at times sold to the unwitting for $10,000 a pop ... and none work. NOT SAYING tech trading and discipline DON'T work ... but even there I have an issue.

Its more along the Christian but Catholic verses protestant ... some seem to think ... only a tech trading and charting type thing will work, I don't dispute its helpful .... even profitable ... if one stuck to it like glue ... trading rules and money management. Sadly 99% of people DON'T and cant.

My digression is and insistence is .... If you DON'T know what a company is worth ... DON'T BUY IT .... which is fundamental valuation ... only an imbecile pays $50,000- for a car without a mechanic looking at it if its second hand. But nope .... lets buy a stock without a glance under the hood !!

Each of course to their own.

Few of the book sellers actually make money trading. Guppy has some followers, and his indicators are on my main stock trading platform as technical studies and that linked to a computer and back-testing which took all of an hour ... with the toys I have and not one of the things he has did anything special on 15 different commodities and currencies and index's I tested them on. Visually they are pretty ... in fact a bloody nightmare ...  I rarely look at a chart verses a computer program ... visually ... the eye can trick you and make you see pretty girls floating in a chart of a complete disaster.

Pretty much standard fare ... with secret systems and course sellers. They do have a role, basic education and so on, but expecting to be sold something that works ? Well I am sure better tech traders have something that works for them ... their style and personality and risk profile and so on ... AND are likely quite successful for some.

That said, if as I am SURE we have some here reading that ... in that category ... who make money purely tech trading, their system ... if they could bottle it, sell the rules ... IT BECOMES self defeating firstly when too many trade that way. All are trying to sell and stop loss at the same time. What works for successful tech guy ... will not work for someone else.

As to canned high frequency stuff, well ... yes  ,,, they work but unlikely at a retail level as they require LOW to ultra low brokerage costs. They too rely upon trading say a basket of 200 things, and at any one time the way one market is behaving and system and its loosing money and needs tweaking .... so you have 150 over time making money ... 50 not .... net say of 100 ... making money and some serious if not massive computer power, capital and ultra high speed links to exchanges needed to even think about it.

As to Daryl's net worth ... a big plus from selling books and 67k for 3 nights seminars !! Trading wise ? No idea and since I have actually looked at his systems in due course, so to Williams and most of them ... they are NOT worth a pinch of ... ca ca ...

There is no secret 100% system ... you likely will be sold one ... that works perfectly and form fits .. and has been form fitted for the last 12 months in say Soyabeans or Natural Gas .... that will likely turn out to be the WORST system you could try looking forward.

Since not a devoted ... Tech only follower ... but one who insists on bloody fundamental analysis for say stocks ... I am sure I may have annoyed some with some history shared on the snake oil selling trail.

As I have at times been the ONE going to ASIC and having one getting the Sydney Futures Exchange  to remove a speaker mentioned who was barred in the USA from even taking public money ... which with no rules USA is hard ...   SFE is now owned by the ASX ... I have to say he was and is so disgusting its a testament in his case, not Daryl ,,, but another past popular book seller and course seller how his REAL track record was a crook and Australia loved him, Singapore did as well ,,, till ,,, whoops got barred there as well ... sorry but he really annoyed me and I am not sorry at getting the turkey barred .. as I said I don't like crooks.

The book "Winner Take All" old now, is a great one. Worth a read and likely for free somewhere on the internet. 

Best secret trading system is that 3 kilo lump of meat on your shoulders, called a BRAIN !! 

Have fun


----------



## tech/a (25 April 2019)

So you advocate 
Knowing the value of a company as best you can.
Before trading it using whatever method you decide on.

So question
Would you trade the DJIA long as it is basically
Broke.
Do you trade short? 
Do you think it’s a viable inclusion in your/ anyone’s
Trading. 
How would you trade Commodities and Indexes?


----------



## kahuna1 (25 April 2019)

Blah blah blah 

Yep sadly devoted to their religion .... alone ..,

Next.

Here from winner takes all ... by Gallacher ... amusing book even from 1988.

_NFA fines Larry Williams for not reporting to potential clients that, while his personal account in a promotional 1987 contest was very profitable ( a gain of + $902,599 ), his managed accounts for clients lost substantial funds ( - $6,122,281 ). This constituted deceptive and unbalanced promotional material and disclosure statements. Details in William Gallacher's book Winner Take All. Footnote -- In July 1988, the Larry Williams Financial Strategy Fund was launched, followed in March 1989 by the World Cup Championship Fund, managed by Larry Williams, Jake Bernstein and two others. The 1988 fund lost more than 50% of its clients' equity in barely one year, as reported in the October 1989 issue of Futures magazine. The 1989 fund also lost more than half of its original equity by May 1990. ...

_
http://forexbeststrategy.com/tag/william-gallacher-winner-take-all-revised-ed-pdf/


Then again ... some get upset when its mentioned ... some take solace from a pet rock like me !!

Sorry to be ... different. Must go listen to the next person clearly disturbed I see in the street and take notes on their ramblings.

Cheers


----------



## kahuna1 (25 April 2019)

tech/a said:


> So question
> Would you trade the DJIA long as it is basically
> Broke.




Stopped there and went  ... well I must get those pills. Take three of them !! 

Broke ?  Apple ? Are you stupid ?
Or IBM or Johnson and Johnson and Visa and Walmart ? I could go on. 

What an astounding confirmation of why one must sift noise ... OUT.


----------



## tech/a (25 April 2019)

You must be a politician.

You have a way of twisting questions directed to
You in a way that suits your opinion and stance.

I’m not talking about the constituents but the index.

It appears unfortunately that all we will get from you is your own noise
Much like another poster who Skates around these parts.

Your engagement in discussion is limited to your condescension.
And propensity in hoping you’ve pushed buttons.
The only value I’ve seen in your posts in this and the Steenbarger thread
Is that your a self proclaimed expert. Kool.

Noise!

Some excellent sarcasm I’ll give you that.
I now have 2 on my ignore list.
Try it you’ll like it!
Great noise filter.


----------



## kahuna1 (25 April 2019)

Four  pills ?



tech/a said:


> I’m not talking about the constituents but the index




I thought the index was made up by 30 Constituents. None of them broke.
Or are we talking about say index based futures ? Backed by banks, guaranteed by massive amounts of capital to guarantee that type of index based trading ?

Whilst say the tick of a S+P 500 $50 - or $250 - per point ... if i am following your thinking, the plastic note I have in my wallet, whilst not exchangeable for gold any more, called money, operate the same way.

If I were to be silly enough to use CFD's not backed by anything or anyone, and I think someone gave me a supposedly reputable one which had its head office in Cyprus, well I might agree.

A CFD verses say a futures or exchange guaranteed product is quite different and one is ... open to being played with and the other, prices and eventual guarantee of your funds is 100 times better. And again I have I am sure hurt people who trade CFD's v safer more liquid  exchange backed products.

DO I go short ? Shares, rarely. Betting against stupidity, is what it is. Being squeezed out even on a worthless stock is always an option. Time and time again, it happens. Company announces BS ... share rallies ... and 12 months latter its bankrupt.

Shorting currencies, or selling them ... of course, commodities and indexes ... yes of course. RISK is in an index NOT specific and broader and more liquid .

Oh I am on ignore. Good.I note similar staring dates, way back to 2004 ... me a bit longer and you have managed 18,000 odd posts, to my sad total. Congrats.

I found your views and bombastic style and lack of knowledge verses blind faith ... in your own religion and that being a chartist alone, amusing if not disturbing.

Daryl sells a pure charting outlook of things, and yep ... I suspect he makes a lot of money that way.

What I find amusing with these help people, is they allude to trading careers or whatever, and strange ... I don't know any institution that uses them. Sure bucket shop prop shops may, from time to time, but institutions that make serious money ?  Most truth be told, don't HAVE traders any more. Computers do it in high frequency trading and that limits the disasters that ... we have seen in the past time and time again. 

Pills are not yet working, time for another !!


----------



## STEHAR (23 February 2020)

You seem fairly cynical, just the person Ineed for info! Want to trade options (spreads maily) on the ASX only - good reasonable platform?


----------

